# ( مركب التنر )



## mena619 (16 أبريل 2009)

ماهى مكوناته بالتفصيل الممل وبالغة العربية يريت .


----------



## kalemaro (1 مايو 2009)

التنر هو خليط من الكيروسين الابيض وبنزين السيارات بنسبة 1:3

وما اكثر الاضافات ومواد الغش

التى تضاف بدون داعى لاكساب الرائحة واللون الخفيف


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*الثنر (تنر) هو مركب من:*


*طولوين*

*بيوتيل أسيتات*

*بيوتيل جليكول*

*ميثانول*

*إثيل أسيتات*

*فورمال بيوتانول*

*أيزوبيوتانول*


----------

